# info needed



## car park jack (Oct 4, 2008)

been on the road now for four years livin in a nu venture ldv 5 birth with my partner layby sue. 1st time on the web site , any information on sites 4 wild campin were toilets and water are available oh and a bookies nearby


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 5, 2008)

hi and welcome to the both of you you say 4 years on the road great you will be able to find loads of info on wilding spots all over uk on here i am shure we can help where are you at the moment


----------



## cipro (Oct 5, 2008)

car park jack said:


> been on the road now for four years livin in a nu venture ldv 5 birth with my partner layby sue. 1st time on the web site , any information on sites 4 wild campin were toilets and water are available oh and a bookies nearby


 
Hi and welcome  If you have been on the road 4 years you must have 
alot of good wild stops already. Do you keep a log or diary, some other 
full timers do and reading about some of there experiences are great

Bookies toilets and free parking together Hmm tall order but some might now


----------

